

Haskell 2010 - fogus
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-prime/2009-July/002812.html

======
DenisM
Can haskell run on JVM? It would be nice for google app engine.

~~~
lsb
I saw on the Haskell (sub)reddit that they can run GHC on the iPhone, and
they've made the source available for porting back into the GHC trunk.

<http://projects.haskell.org/ghc-iphone/>

